# Garter snake vs. Toad....pictures



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Snake wins, took these outside my house today...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

poor guy. didnt look like much of a fight was going on. you should of helped the toad!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Survival of the Fittest right outside your door!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i used to have a garter. That thing could choke down a 3in sunfish


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

thanks for sharing


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moeplz said:


> poor guy. didnt look like much of a fight was going on. you should of helped the toad!


Funny you say that, my wife and son were watching this, and the toad did get free once but the snake caught him again.....

We have tons of snakes and toads on our property...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i want another one. THey are pretty low maintanence for snakes


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice pics, must have been fun to watch.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow cool pics, don't pick garters up, they piss on you and it smells aweful


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

boba fett said:


> wow cool pics, don't pick garters up, they piss on you and it smells aweful


agree they r nasty


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

~$naturalbornplaya$~ said:


> wow cool pics, don't pick garters up, they piss on you and it smells aweful


agree they r nasty
[/quote]
They smell like a rotting animal, or is that just all snakes. Blah! Nasty stuff!

Those were some cool pictures Matt. I'm surprised the snake let you get that close.








~Taylor~


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> wow cool pics, don't pick garters up, they piss on you and it smells aweful


agree they r nasty
[/quote]
They smell like a rotting animal, or is that just all snakes. Blah! Nasty stuff!

Those were some cool pictures Matt. I'm surprised the snake let you get that close.








~Taylor~
[/quote]

True..you got some really good close pictures for that event...I didnt think that snakes were that photogenic.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

boba fett said:


> wow cool pics, don't pick garters up, they piss on you and it smells aweful


Hmmm. I believe its Toads that will piss on you. Garters do worse... They'll let loose a very smelly very runny and VERY disgusting poop- If they're anything like my corn and kingsnakes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Mashunter, awesome pics. I'm impressed that it's only mid-April and the Garter snakes are already out and feeding. In the 3rd picture, that toad is looking back up at the camera like, "Hey buddy, can you give me a hand here?"

When I was a kid, I used to keep garter snakes as pets and I found small toads and frogs are probably their favorite food. (I know now that animals in captivity shouldn't be fed wild toads or frogs, but these were in early years of my reptile-keeping days and I made alot of mistakes.)

Here is a picture of a Garter Snake I found while hiking in NJ a few weeks ago.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

grat pics guys


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sweeet LOL


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Glad you guys like the pictures.......

Bullsnake, I saw 4 garters last week around my house, mostly little ones.

Iv got creek and a pond on my property, so have all kinds of critters, from salamanders, bullfrogs, *****, if it is native to Ohio they are probually around here.....lol......

That large rock is the top of a small rock wall, on a hill side, my wife actually was watching the snake, and saw it go into the rocks and come out with the toad, we were replacing the starter in my tractor, she yelled for us to see, pretty cool.....

Iv got atleast 2 large snappers in my pond that Im gonna remove before the season is over, Pond is to small for these guys, Id prefer to keep my bass population full, if you guys want Ill get some pictures of the snappers when I catch them.......


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dang! howd u get a pic of it that close!?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

You caught him right on time, nice pics.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

very cool pics but yeah prolly my least fav snake out of them all!!!!! hate garters


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Garters dont attack people do they? I remember when I was little, I owuld catch them al lthe time, and throw them :laugh: I was a little terror. Never got bit tho....they wouold just try to slither away.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Garters dont attack people do they? I remember when I was little, I owuld catch them al lthe time, and throw them :laugh: I was a little terror. Never got bit tho....they wouold just try to slither away.


Sometimes they bite people in self defense, but they don't have fangs or anything so it's just a pinch that doesn't hurt all that much. I hate snakes. They give me the creeps.








~Taylor~


----------

